# Blue Moon's Kratefest



## the tinker (Apr 11, 2016)

What is the date in June of Bluemoon's show and swap in Illinios? Anyone know?
It's a great time. Good show and swap. It is listed as "kratefest", but lots of everything shows up......including my favorite.....ballooners.


----------



## the tinker (Apr 12, 2016)

Blue moon 's Kratefest is Sat. June 18th. It's in downtown Sycamore ,Ill.
The show is everything from Krates to Balloons and so is the swap. At 20 bucks for a 10 x 20 swap space it's a good place to unload your extra parts..... or maybe buy some more..and have a good time.!!
This is the 25th. year for this so let's make it a good one!


----------



## rollfaster (Apr 12, 2016)

That figures, we have a parade ride that afternoon. Won't be attending I guess.


----------



## Oldnut (Apr 13, 2016)

Went a few years ago great time good swap meet


----------



## the tinker (Apr 13, 2016)

Oldnut said:


> Went a few years ago great time good swap meet




A couple years ago there was a fellow there I met from Ohio that was amazed  he was able to find a really nice old complete  and original Shelby girls bike at a Krate fest    I recall the asking price for the Shelby was $100. but I think it might have gone for less.  The clean fender light on it was easily worth $75.Was that fellow you Oldnut? the guy was a Shelby guy and was pleased with his new find.
I purchased a 52 girl's Shelby there that had the "Jimmy D" springer on it for $80. about 4 years ago.
Odd stuff does show up there. These are last years photos.  The last photo is a Colson frame that I bought there at "Krate Fest" sitting on my tailgate.   Here are some fellow Cabers and a Caber everyone knows and loves holding the J.C. Higgins springer.
Also some of the bikes that showed up other then Krates. Fun for everyone!


----------



## Oldnut (Apr 13, 2016)

Yea that was me it was a mint bike the boss lady rides it


----------



## the tinker (Apr 13, 2016)

That's so cool! What a small world. I remember before you had seen that bike another fellow was looking at that great looking light, those nice rims and fenders and had you not bought it he would have ......and parted it out.
Nice save for the old nut! You were really excited about that bike too.
That's what is so great about this hobby.


----------



## Boris (Apr 14, 2016)

the tinker said:


> A Caber everyone knows and loves holding the J.C. Higgins springer.




Not everyone!


----------



## bricycle (Apr 14, 2016)

Dave Marko said:


> Not everyone!




is THAT vince?


----------



## KevinM (Jun 9, 2016)

I am going from Texas. Anyone bringing any Lester or Motomags BMX wheels?


----------



## vincev (Jun 9, 2016)

Dave Marko said:


> Not everyone!



I talked with that guy.He is quite knowledgeable and a great guy.I met him at a VW swap meet.Who is he on the Cabe??


----------



## Boris (Jun 9, 2016)

I talked with that guy on the phone once. I thought he was a jerk.


----------



## vincev (Jun 9, 2016)

Dave Marko said:


> I talked with that guy on the phone once. I thought he was a jerk.



He probably knew he was talking to a pecker head from Portland.


----------



## the tinker (Jun 12, 2016)

Who all is going to "Blue Moon" next Saturday?  It is a great time. Everything and anything could show up there, not just the krates.


----------



## KevinM (Jun 13, 2016)

I will be there. I hope some others chime in.


----------



## vincev (Jun 13, 2016)

the tinker said:


> Who all is going to "Blue Moon" next Saturday?  It is a great time. Everything and anything could show up there, not just the krates.



I think I will go.


----------



## Boris (Jun 13, 2016)

I'll be there.


----------



## GTs58 (Jun 13, 2016)

Dave Marko said:


> I'll be there.




Wasn't that a Michael Jackson song?


----------



## KevinM (Jun 15, 2016)

4 days away and counting


----------



## Flat Tire (Jun 15, 2016)

How early do folks show up?


----------



## the tinker (Jun 15, 2016)

I think the official time is 0900.......but some sellers are pulling in there at 0530-6.to get set up.  Unfortunate for the the late comers but like all the swaps the wheeling and dealing starts early.. Supposed to be a nice day so it should be a good one. Folks come in from neighboring states for this show and swap.


----------



## vincev (Jun 16, 2016)

the tinker said:


> I think the official time is 0900.......but some sellers are pulling in there at 0530-6.to get set up.  Unfortunate for the the late comers but like all the swaps the wheeling and dealing starts early.. Supposed to be a nice day so it should be a good one. Folks come in from neighboring states for this show and swap.



I bet I know one lady that will be there at 5 AM.lol


----------



## the tinker (Jun 16, 2016)

I Know!!! I know!!!!! .....Candy, from Twin's Treasures!!


----------



## bricycle (Jun 16, 2016)

After the show, yer welcome to stop by my place (28 miles/ 40 min NE of there RT 31 near RT 72) I'll jest be working around the yard. I should be home from my appointments by 11:15am


----------



## bicycle larry (Jun 16, 2016)

hay tinker ,i no you will have some of those nice pictures you take at the swap meets for use cabers that cant make it this year!!!!  from bicycle larry


----------



## vincev (Jun 16, 2016)

bricycle said:


> After the show, yer welcome to stop by my place (28 miles/ 40 min NE of there RT 31 near RT 72) I'll jest be working around the yard.



Tinker will be happy to do your yard work.


----------



## the tinker (Jun 16, 2016)

Brian , What is more important....cutting the grass and getting bit by bugs or going to a really nice bike show and swap with Vince and me? I just talked to Robin bridges and he will be there. So will Neanderthal as I saw him last night......nice collection of old iron I might add...


----------



## KevinM (Jun 16, 2016)

My plane gets in to Ohare at 1am so I will drive on over and camp out.


----------



## bricycle (Jun 17, 2016)

the tinker said:


> Brian , What is more important....cutting the grass and getting bit by bugs or going to a really nice bike show and swap with Vince and me? I just talked to Robin bridges and he will be there. So will Neanderthal as I saw him last night......nice collection of old iron I might add...




I'm also having blood drawn in the early morning. I'll be there in spirit.


----------



## the tinker (Jun 17, 2016)

Sorry to hear that Bri. Hope it's nothing serious.........


----------



## bricycle (Jun 17, 2016)

Just routine?


----------



## vincev (Jun 17, 2016)

Hey Tinker,I probably wont do the 2+ hour drive.I forgot that many sellers have sold the good stuff by the crack of dawn in the parking lot before the show opens.Say "hi' to the bike guys.Suppose to be great weather.


----------



## ricobike (Jun 17, 2016)

vincev said:


> Hey Tinker,I probably wont do the 2+ hour drive.I forgot that many sellers have sold the good stuff by the crack of dawn in the parking lot before the show opens.Say "hi' to the bike guys.Suppose to be great weather.




Not a problem.  Just give Tinker a list of things you want, tell him to buy them, then buy them from him for less at the next show.  He's a good sport about that .


----------



## vincev (Jun 17, 2016)

ricobike said:


> Not a problem.  Just give Tinker a list of things you want, tell him to buy them, then buy them from him for less at the next show.  He's a good sport about that .



HMMM>>>>>? Not a bad idea.lol


----------



## the tinker (Jun 17, 2016)

You boys are funny .There is truth in that cause I know you are the same way Rico.  Those two nice super delux Monark fenders you sold me for $5 for the pair..... That straight monark guard and those handlebars for $1. each proves that.  Usually when I sell something I would at least like to get back what I paid for it.  The $$$$ is buying a bike cheap and parting them out.but I have never specifically done that .  Just can't do it.
No one likes to lose money on bike parts. but what the hey......We are having FUN ....and that is priceless!
Just what is it you are looking for Vince, cause while Brians doing his blood thing [something an old vamp like you would like] I'll drop by his place and steal all his bikes! 
Hope to at least see Rico there


----------



## Boris (Jun 17, 2016)

vincev said:


> Hey Tinker,I probably wont do the 2+ hour drive.I forgot that many sellers have sold the good stuff by the crack of dawn in the parking lot before the show opens.Say "hi' to the bike guys.Suppose to be great weather.




Sounds fishy tinker! So between you being away at this swap meet and stealing Brian's bikes, just what do you suppose Vince is going to be doing?


----------



## the tinker (Jun 18, 2016)

Vince's bark is worse than his bite.  Brian on the other hand.....has this dog. Oh he seems friendly enough. His name Tippy or something like that. When Brian left me alone for a few minutes I tried opening his parts drawers to pilfer a couple goodies and that mutt about chewed my leg off.  Don't try anything at Bricycle's place.


----------



## vincev (Jun 18, 2016)

the tinker said:


> You boys are funny .There is truth in that cause I know you are the same way Rico.  Those two nice super delux Monark fenders you sold me for $5 for the pair..... That straight monark guard and those handlebars for $1. each proves that.  Usually when I sell something I would at least like to get back what I paid for it.  The $$$$ is buying a bike cheap and parting them out.but I have never specifically done that .  Just can't do it.
> No one likes to lose money on bike parts. but what the hey......We are having FUN ....and that is priceless!
> Just what is it you are looking for Vince, cause while Brians doing his blood thing [something an old vamp like you would like] I'll drop by his place and steal all his bikes!
> Hope to at least see Rico there



Not looking for anything special Tinker.Usually looking for nice complete bikes but by the time the show opens I usually only see 10 speeds and middleweights left.lol To get the good stuff I would have to leave at 4 in the morning and I'm too lazy for that .lol


----------



## KevinM (Jun 23, 2016)

I really had a good time there. Thanks Blue Moon for hosing the meet.


----------

